# Kon'nichiwa, I'm new to owning a betta.



## Hinata (Jul 21, 2011)

Kon'nichiwa, I'm called Hinata. I've joined this forum because I purchased a betta fish out of sympathy from the chain store known as Meijer. I hate supporting these kind of stores because most of the time they don't take the proper care of their live animals, but when I looked at this male I couldn't just let him sit there and rot. He's a yellow CT that just adores his new 10 gallon tank. I wasn't stupid when I purchased him so I bought a heater for the tank and a siphon to make cleaning a lot more simple. I had a bunch of tropical fish food from when I used to have other tropical fish that hasn't expired (I had to move to a different house which forced me to give my other fish to an old friend of mine). I'm going to be getting $20 that I can use for his tank plus the $10 that remain in my wallet. Should I get a filter or decorations for my new betta? I don't want to post a picture of him until he's comfortable in his new environment and until his tank is properly decorated. I'll post a topic in the proper section when I get the pictures. I think it's a good thing that I got a little research on bettas before actually getting one. :-D​


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

it's GREAT to see someone buy their first betta, and know to get them a heater! 

bettas LOVE decorations! you can never have too many! they love exploring, and when you add new decor, it's like a whole new tank for them!


----------



## Hinata (Jul 21, 2011)

Luimeril said:


> it's GREAT to see someone buy their first betta, and know to get them a heater!
> 
> bettas LOVE decorations! you can never have too many! they love exploring, and when you add new decor, it's like a whole new tank for them!


Well, I figured that bettas are tropical fish which means that they must need a heater to keep them warm. I'm glad that I started this off on the right foot. :-D


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hello Hinata, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Hinata (Jul 21, 2011)

Thank you for the welcome. This forum is one of the most friendly I've been a part of and I'm quite suprised. It's just another great thing about being a member on this forum. :-D


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

Welcome to the forum from Texas!!! Yay first betta!! We all hate walmart on this forum, they are worse than meijer. My walmart doesnt carry bettas hahahaha Cute cute betta name loooooove it! show me a pic of him asap!!! We love lots of pictures! So post lots.

Hey you like japanese stuff tooo!  Im obsessed with Japan ( the country AND my fish!! )  haha my apt is decorated with asian decor. Im a huge anime fan myself  I like the 90's and early 2000's animes like wolfs rain, trigun, pokemon, ruroni kenshin, and full metal alchemist. got em all on dvd ;D Sakura is my fav Naruto character.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Greetings from Alaska!

I'm not sure if bettas have different nutritional requirements then other tropical fish. I have some type of floating betta pellets. They seem to like it.

Personally, I am not a fan of filters so I would use the money on decorations but that's just me.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

ケンタッキが「いらしゃいませー！」のゆうです！

こんにちは、ひなたさん！わたしはユーラッブナーツです。ベータが好きですか？　わたしもベータが大好きだよ！
いらしゃいとがんばってね！！


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

Uhhhhh wtf youlovegnats..... hello fertility chicks and KFC? Lmfao.....


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

HAHAHAH did you translate that!? xDDDDD 
I've taken 4 years of it, trust me that's not what I wrote xDDD LOLOLOLOL. 

It says "Kentucky says 'welcome'! Hello Hinata, I'm youlovegnats. Do you like bettas? I also really love bettas! Welcome and good luck!"


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

That is NOT what google translate said :



KFC is "roasted over Imase Dark" is Yu's! Hello, fertility chicks! I am Yurabbunatsu. Do you like the beta? I also love my beta! Irashi Yaitoganbattene! !


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Buwahahahaha!!!!! I lol'd xD Yeaahh Google kinda sucks at translating sentences and paragraphs. It's great for Kanji though! (and single words)


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

Hahahaah copy and paste that onto google translate! Im still learning japanese so I had to use that tool LOL it said some weird stuff... omg i laughed so darn hard...X D


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Hello fertility chicks!


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

Anyways, I would choose to get a filter over decorations! To me decorations can come later and filters keep their water nice and clean  The tetra whisper filter is really great! It was like $15 at walmart which could leave you a lil extra savings for decorations later. Kasumi has one and her water is always crystal clear. Decorations are pretty cheap, I perfer live plants and asian decor.


----------



## Hinata (Jul 21, 2011)

I adore all things that are Japanese. I'm a fan of Deathnote, Wolf's Rain, Sailor Moon, Tokyo Mew Mew, Elfen Lied, and a bunch of other anime including Naruto. I can't say that I'm an expert at the language which makes me sad. It's summer here so I can't take a Japanese course until school is back in session (My brother took the beginning Japanese course). I attempt to learn as much as I can from the internet, though. I might have a bit more money then I thought because my dad gave me $20 today to walk downtown for lunch and I really didn't want to go to lunch all alone. I might just keep the money and add it to Hikaru's aquarium fund. I don't know how my dad would react to that. They usually don't care as long as I use it for something. He might ask a bunch of questions like "What'd you have for lunch?" or "Did you enjoy going downtown for lunch?" which would be a bit awkward to answer if I don't go to lunch. I don't know what to do. :shock:


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Bettas are from the far east.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Vietnam and Thailand to be specific!  

何がアニメとマンガが好きですか？
What other anime and manga do you like?


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Actually it says :
Do you like anime and manga do?


----------



## Hinata (Jul 21, 2011)

> Vietnam and Thailand to be specific!
> 
> 何がアニメとマンガが好きですか？


Claymore, Spice and Wolf, Bleach, Fruits Basket, Black Butler, Soul Eater, InuYasha, Clannad, Mushi-Shi, Appleseed, Trinity Blood, Corpse Princess, School Rumble, Murder Princess, Eden of the East, Basilisk, and This Ugly Yet Beautiful World. I haven't heard of any others. Any suggestions?


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Neil D said:


> Actually it says :
> Do you like anime and manga do?


LOL Neil! xD That would be...not right.. haha.


Hinata- Do you like any of the old stuff? Kenshin, Trigun, Outlaw Star, Gad, Vangaurd? 
I'm not really into the newer stuff... It's good for a while...then..just...ugh. Like Naruto. Great for 100 or so eps...then...just... BLAH. e__e;


----------



## Hinata (Jul 21, 2011)

youlovegnats said:


> LOL Neil! xD That would be...not right.. haha.
> 
> 
> Hinata- Do you like any of the old stuff? Kenshin, Trigun, Outlaw Star, Gad, Vangaurd?
> I'm not really into the newer stuff... It's good for a while...then..just...ugh. Like Naruto. Great for 100 or so eps...then...just... BLAH. e__e;


Kenshin and Trigun are in my like list, but I've never heard of Outlaw Star, Gad, or Vanguard. I should try to find a place where I can watch some of the episodes. Where I live it's hard to find any anime that's older because they don't play them on television or anything anymore. :|


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Netflix has a LOT of anime on their instant watch. Gad Guard is one of them. They have the mainstream stuff too (Naruto, Bleach...)


----------



## Hinata (Jul 21, 2011)

youlovegnats said:


> Netflix has a LOT of anime on their instant watch. Gad Guard is one of them. They have the mainstream stuff too (Naruto, Bleach...)


Then I can use my mom's Netflix account to watch movies on my PS3. I'll need her to give me the email and password, though. :-?


----------



## masshiimarro (Apr 16, 2011)

greetings from sunny California!  

im curious, why dont you guys just watch anime from streaming sites such as anilinkz and such? i think its a whole lot less hassle, plus you get to see them with subs ( i dislike dubs..)


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

Netflix really does have a lot....

I am a die hard Dragon Ball and Dragon Ball Z fan.  The graphics are just so insane, especially the Japanese versions, so I get way into it.

What country do you live in? We have people from all over the world! It is mainly US, though. And we're all very much into bettas, maybe *obsessed* even? You'll understand soon enough, LOL

As for filters, they are great, but basically all of them need baffling. Decorations are a must, they really enjoy hiding places and floating things to sleep on. A lot of decor can be found very cheap, too.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Should I make a manga and anime thread? I actually think I will.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

I think there is one already xD


----------



## Hinata (Jul 21, 2011)

masshiimarro said:


> greetings from sunny California!
> 
> im curious, why dont you guys just watch anime from streaming sites such as anilinkz and such? i think its a whole lot less hassle, plus you get to see them with subs ( i dislike dubs..)


Well, the anime on Netflix have the subs on them too. I learned that after logging onto my mom's account today and watching some Deathnote. I hate dubs because the characters don't sound right. I live in the US right now and eventually around college I'm going to be spending 3 years in Germany with my dad because of his job. I might buy a 2.5 gallon tank for those 3 years and take my boy with me. The only issue is that we'll be flying over there. How am I supposed to get him in and out of Germany with me?


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

I don't think you can actually take anything other than dogs & cats on a plane...and I think your fish wil have to be quarantined if you ship him into the country- which takes up to a month. >< (that's what I've read/ heard at least)


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh well, I made one anyway. Oops. Use it! Lol


----------



## masshiimarro (Apr 16, 2011)

hmm... people ship fish all over the world all the time... maybe you could ask a friend to ship him over after you are settled in germany? just make sure your friend knows how to properly package the betta..


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Lol, that works too! xD


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

If you ship across the country you must ship to a transhipper and have them ship it to you, I believe. So I would definitely look into who accepts over there. A very quick solution would go onto AB and open up any Thailand betta, and read their shipping info and who they ship to in Germany. Then get their email or phone number and ask how that works. 

I would probably take my bettas with me, too!

I want to live in Greece, Germany, and Japan. They all seem like such amazing places. I will probably only live there for 6 months to a year, though. If I ever get more chances, I'd love to live in Ireland and Italy, too. I just love, love, love other countries! I've heard Germany is gorgeous and they have great food there. (Not touristy stuff, real living in Germany.) So you'll enjoy it, I think!


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

A lot of moving for ur bettas...


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

youlovegnats said:


> LOL Neil! xD That would be...not right.. haha.
> 
> 
> Hinata- Do you like any of the old stuff? Kenshin, Trigun, Outlaw Star, Gad, Vangaurd?
> I'm not really into the newer stuff... It's good for a while...then..just...ugh. Like Naruto. Great for 100 or so eps...then...just... BLAH. e__e;


OMG sweet another like me! T old anime is the best!- im collecting all seasons of all the old anime for nostalgic reasons  She might be young and missed out on the classics  Im not a fan of the new stuff either, i just dont feel that spark. I watched death note and couldnt feel for it : ( duuuuuude I LOVE TOKYO MEW MEW!!!!! Dude I miss all these shows... trigun, cowboy bebop, old pokemon, digimon, escaflone, kiki's special delivery, wolfs rain, fma, s-cry-ed, yugioh, mew mew power, rave master, dragonball, yuyuhakisho, spiral, .hack//SIGN, princess mononoke, spirited away, FLCL, omg... amazing shows!!! I miss them! T-T I personally like Naruto but cant stand Inuyasha, Big O, or One piece. im getting every season/movie of ruroni kenshin in the mail! They are working on season 4 RIGHT NOW!!!!!! Still need 2 wolfs rain dvds.... I just finished collecting FMA so im all caught up and happy :3 omg im such an anime nerd. wow listen to meh! XD  
Pokemon is my all time favorite. I have a LOT of pokemon stuff. Not as much as I used to, but still a lot!!


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

Welcome Hinata  I hope you have many good years with your Betta as well as some good times here on the forum. (Also I would love to see a picture of your fish )

As for Japan may I suggest taking a culture class on the country instead? There is a huge difference between the culture and their animation. Just like there is a huge difference between, lets say, Batman and American Culture. While some norms translate it's really lumping together two very different things and there is so much more to the Japanese then their tv and comics c: (And Culture classes are amazing)

Not, of course, putting down a love for their entertainment. I also have a nice collection of Manga and such that I have gained over the years :]


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Hinata said:


> I adore all things that are Japanese. I'm a fan of Deathnote, Wolf's Rain, Sailor Moon, Tokyo Mew Mew, Elfen Lied, and a bunch of other anime including Naruto. I can't say that I'm an expert at the language which makes me sad. It's summer here so I can't take a Japanese course until school is back in session (My brother took the beginning Japanese course). I attempt to learn as much as I can from the internet, though. I might have a bit more money then I thought because my dad gave me $20 today to walk downtown for lunch and I really didn't want to go to lunch all alone. I might just keep the money and add it to Hikaru's aquarium fund. I don't know how my dad would react to that. They usually don't care as long as I use it for something. He might ask a bunch of questions like "What'd you have for lunch?" or "Did you enjoy going downtown for lunch?" which would be a bit awkward to answer if I don't go to lunch. I don't know what to do. :shock:


Have Mcdonalds use the dollar menu method and boom! Fish money. 

Also quick question; Did you name Hikaru after the character from Hikaru No Go? I'm just curious since I named my CT Akira after Akira Touya from that manga/anime.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Hikaru and akira are both names from star trek too. Hikaru Sulu and Akira class starship. I'm a nerd lol.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

> Do you like any of the old stuff? Kenshin, Trigun


I love the gun carrying priest from trigun and the letcherous monk from Inuyasha :-D

Kenshin was recommened to me via some random email from netfix. I loved it. I also still watch pokemon when I can. However it kinda lost it's flare when they changed the voices. Rune soldier is entertaining


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Tikibirds said:


> I love the gun carrying priest from trigun and the letcherous monk from Inuyasha :-D


Wolfwood and Miroku!!!


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Can't u guys use my new anime thread? Please? *pouts*


----------

